# FINALLY, I am finished, a huge thank you to all especially Atlantic and Bud..



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know what happened but not all the pics attached.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can only have so many pics that will show up in a thread when you attach them

Based on your post I think its 4 per post


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Scuba Dave. Maybe I will try posting again.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you might want to put them all on an album at a photo hosting site like photobucket or what ever site you like.


I don't know what you are worried about. What I can see looks great!!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, I am going try it again.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

It's working, here are some of the before.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are some more of the after.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks great !
Did you do the mudding to ?
One thing I'm not very good at, I take too long

What material is the dark brown on the wall in the "hallway" ?
Looks nice - just paneling or something else ?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Gentlemen....we have some serious competition 


:laughing:

Very, very nice work Y.M.

Looks terrific. You should be very proud of yourself.

Congratulations and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Atlantic, you are so very sweet.

Gentlemen, you have nothing to worry about. This is far from perfect.
And yes, I must say, I am rather proud of myself.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks fantastic - top notch! Is the ceiling a knife texture? I'm gonna forward this link to my father - he's been wanting to frame out his basement for years... maybe this will spur him along.

I like how you camouflaged the electric panel! Is that piece of art hinged or just hung in front of it? Electric panels are so ugly...

What is the purpose of this space (it looks like a fancy office)? I noticed you said clients.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Apple.

The ceiling is hand textured, with a 4 inch knife. 
I needed to do that as I had to cut the drywall in order for me to lift it.

The artwork hiding the electric panel is just hung on a picture hook.

My clients are my 2 daughters......:laughing: It is a space for them to hang with their friends. It looks fancy, only because I wanted to make it look that way. They couldn't care less. 

The little area where there is wood on the walls is the area where I will be putting a computer. Sort of a libraryish feel......:laughing: I still have to get a TV, couch, etc.

Tell your father that if Yummy Mummy can do it........:laughing: so can he.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

a construction cat! I have one of those also 

So the ceiling is hand textured with a putty knife? Did you use some sort of form to do that with? It looks pretty even.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Love all the moulding work.

3 years huh? Got plans for the next 3 years? My basement is calling - ha.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

hyunelan2 said:


> Love all the moulding work.
> 
> 3 years huh? Got plans for the next 3 years? My basement is calling - ha.


I could probably do it quicker this time.......:laughing:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

It looks great. 

Did you tile right on the concrete? Do you find it cold?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Yummy Mummy you did a fantastic job! :thumbsup: Your kids must be very proud of their mom.

What was your favorite part? Other than saying, "I'm finished!"


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> What was your favorite part? Other than saying, "I'm finished!"


I'm betting it was knowing she can start another project but an even bigger one!!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I'm betting it was knowing she can start another project but an even bigger one!!!


........:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

drtbk4ever said:


> It looks great.
> 
> Did you tile right on the concrete? Do you find it cold?


Yes, I did tile right on the concrete, and yes it is cold. 

I do plan to put in more area rugs for the kids.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

gma2rjc said:


> Yummy Mummy you did a fantastic job! :thumbsup: Your kids must be very proud of their mom.
> 
> What was your favorite part? Other than saying, "I'm finished!"


Definitely, "I'm finished!"
Also, the look on the men's faces when I would go and purchase my 2X4s and checking to see if they were straight........their faces were priceless....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

nap said:


> I'm betting it was knowing she can start another project but an even bigger one!!!


 
I am getting a manicure and taking a break for a while.....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> That looks great !
> Did you do the mudding to ?
> One thing I'm not very good at, I take too long
> 
> ...


Sorry Scuba for the late reply. I missed your post.

Yes, I did all the mudding myself. I did four coats, and I became very good at wet sanding after a while. I liked it much better than the regular sanding....no dust. And yes, it took me forever.

On the wall in the small area, is the area that I will be putting in a computer. I was trying to create a libraryish feel. 
The wall has laminate flooring on it. 
Thinking outside the box.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> Sorry Scuba for the late reply. I missed your post.
> 
> Yes, I did all the mudding myself. I did four coats, and I became very good at wet sanding after a while. I liked it much better than the regular sanding....no dust. And yes, it took me forever.
> 
> ...


I have to get my sander from the shed & start the sunroom
I really like the laminate on the wall - looks perfect
I'd consider that for my great room
Thanks for letting me know, I was really curious
-Dave


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

WOOT!

You put some laminate flooring on the walls to suit your feel - you rock 

Excellent job!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I have to get my sander from the shed & start the sunroom
> I really like the laminate on the wall - looks perfect
> I'd consider that for my great room
> Thanks for letting me know, I was really curious
> -Dave


It was really easy to do. It just clicked into place. Every once in a while I would put in a finishing nail, where the stud was. I put the laminate over the drywall. I guess you could put it over the studs?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Snav said:


> WOOT!
> 
> You put some laminate flooring on the walls to suit your feel - you rock
> 
> Excellent job!


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

brons2 said:


> a construction cat! I have one of those also
> 
> So the ceiling is hand textured with a putty knife? Did you use some sort of form to do that with? It looks pretty even.


No form. Just put some mud on my knife and put it on in the same direction and after a while I could repeat it and get the same look. That was one thing that I wanted was it to look even.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I hear you had to cut the cat out of the ceiling ? :wink: :laughing:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

scuba lol..

yummy, i'm really blown away by your craftsmenship .. or craftswomanship i should say. really looks pro. i hope you help me through this forumn (and others.. but mostly me) when i do my basement in a year or so from now. 

all the best,
Knucklez


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Knucklez

Thanks very much for your kind words. 
I will most definitely help you. 

You are in Ontario, so am I, where are you? I'm in T.O.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

> I'm in T.O.


Nice place to be from.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*It is more than construction... Art as well*

Hi Yummy Mummy,

Search and look at your pictures finally.... What a wonderful work you have done...

You have the constructin skills, you have the Art... and combine them you done such a wonderful job.

Your project should be posted to TV and have some media people interview you.....

You should consider work as a designer for people.... I currently spending $3000 to pay for a designer to design my basement because
I found out after my experience of doing my old home basement, a good design is very important if not most important.... then workmanship...
because I don't have the time and and final detail skill... this time I hire contractor to build it... I will also post pictures when it is done...
I have not received my new home yet... but end of may....

kui****g


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you very much Kuir****g for the kind words.

Yes, I completely agree, design is very important. I love to design and I designed my home also, the architect did what I told him......lol

I also like interior decorating, so I tried to combine it with my very amateur construction skills......lol

I can't believe that you are redoing your basement, after all that work. 

Post some pictures, I would love to see it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> I can't believe that you are redoing your basement, after all that work. .


Hi Yummy Mummy,

I am not redoing my basement... that is going to the new owner of my old home... well.. He said he like the basement and the backyard and that is the reason he bought our home... I think he meant he like the fact that the basement is finished and he don't need to do anything to use it... but I think I can be proud of the work of my backyard though... at least I got that one right....

anyhow... I am talking about the new home I bought which basement has not finished.... which I will hire designer/contractor to do due to lack of time to do it myself....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry K, I misunderstood.

Congratulations on your new home! 

You should be very proud of your work that you did in your previous basement. I think you will be teaching the contractor on how to properly do your basement, because now you have experience with hands on. 

Post some pics, don't forget.


----------

